# Bianchi Pista, Windsor Hour or...



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I am new to the fixed forum and have spent lots of time reading the threads here. I plan to ride the bike mostly on the streets, though my plan is to eventually ride on the track as well. I live 20 minutes from an awesome indoor velodrome in LA.

I went around to a bunch of LBS's to look at some bikes and looked at various models.

Masi Speciale Fixed - Liked the orange paint scheme, but the LBS wanted $760 for it and given the components on it and the frame, seems like it is only worth $500

Specialized Langster - Nothing special and the 2007 model is painted $hit brown, LBS says the color scheme is geared towards the fixie hipster crowd.

Trek - This one was priced $999, so didn't even look at it, way out of my price range

Bianchi pista- I really liked the way this one looked, so I took it for an extended test ride. I have not ridden fixed for 15 years and I had a blast. I didn't even use the brake once . I am a bit worried the track geometry will be uncomfortable for extended rides, but it seemed fine for the 20 minutes I rode it. I'd probably slide the saddle back a bit and flip the stem if I end up buying it.

The other minor downside is that the Pista does not have water bottle bosses. I know a pure track bike does not need them. What would be the best way to carry a bottle? Jersey pocket? The LBS said they could mount one on the handlebar, no way I would do that, it would throw off the "cool factor" . The LBS wants $625 for the Pista, seems like I have seen it elsewhere for less. I am sure I could talk them down a bit since I bought my MTB from them and they are a great bunch of guys.

Another option would be to get the Windsor Hour from BD. It seems decent enough and is half the price of the Pista. I have a Moto LeChampion that I bought from them, which I put aerobars on and use as my TT bike. I have had zero problems with it, so I have no problems going the BD route.

Also, I was surprised that most of the LBS's have their track bikes set up with freewheels. Are they worried about people crashing on test rides?

So what do you guys think? Should I go for the Pista or save $300 and go with the BD bike? Is there some other model I should be looking at? I am looking to spend no more than $600. I am looking for something that would be good for 1-2 hour road rides and eventually to take on the track.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The Hour is a fine bike for the price. The wheels are just OK. If you want to upgrade, the wheels will probably be the first thing. You can always buy $150 mavic/formula wheels on eBay and still be cheaper than the Pista.


----------



## elvisVerde (Jul 17, 2005)

*I went through a similar thought process, including...*

converting one of my existing steel frames to a fixerupperfixie. I was considering several of those that you are, and some others. I then rode the Pista, liked it a lot, and got the Pista. I like the spec on the Pista, as a good balance of performance and value. I think that the Windsor is a tad too cheapo. 

As for the ride of the Pista, if you rode it for twenty minutes and it didn't feel skittish, that must be at least a partial answer to your question. The thing that will make it more comfy for long hard rides is a better stem/bar set-up. It is after all a _pista_ model.

You should shop around. I got my Pista new for about $450, without haggling. That will make the other bikes seem even less of a value.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

I bought an 06 pista at the beginning of last summer and love it. It's fine for 1-2 hour rides for me even with the stock set up. If I try to go too much more than 40 miles on it though the gearing melts my legs. I put one of those mounts on the back of my seat that lets me put 2 bottle cages there which works fine. I'm glad you're avoiding the handlebar bottle mount idea.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

You might take a look at the Raleigh Rush Hour. I just purchased one myself and have been commuting on it. Nothing fancy but it gets the job done with no complaints. You can pick them up new for $550-$600.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Schwinn Madison*

Don't forget the Schwinn Madison. MSRP is $530.00. It's pimpalicious


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*It gotta be the Pista*

Chrome finish! Water bottles in your back pockets -- how cool is that!

Two years, three years, thousands of miles with my "not small" 220+ lbs rear end on it -- not real problems. Did have some issues with breaking spokes initially--I respoked the rear wheel with DT Revolutions -- no more problems. The track geometry has not been a problem -- I like the way this bike fits better than my road bike--go figure.

I highly recommend the Pista. 

PS - I did finally get some of those "gizmos" that allow you to clamp water bottle cages on the frame. Still a good looking bike


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

For your budget and intended use, I'd have to go with the Pista. I owned one for several years, and while it's not the most comfortable on rides longer than three hours, it's very quick and lean; snappy, if you will. (And how many 3+ hour rides are you gonna do, anyway?) I think you'll love it, and I consider it to be a real bargain. If I can find another one cheap enough I may buy it just for bangin' bars in the local alleycats and such. Really, a great bike.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I pulled the trigger on the Pista today. LBS came down to close to what the others in the area were selling for. I could have saved like $40 if I drove to a shop 30 miles away, so with the LA traffic to get down there it wasn't worth it, plus the guys at this particular LBS are way cool. 

I ran in to the shop's MTB manager and he asked me how I am liking the MTB he sold me. I told him I have not been MTBing since I bit it big time bombing down a fire road and separated my shoulder. He gave me his cell number and said "I have been so busy with all the shop stuff, I have not been out in a while either, let's hit the trails this weekend." 

I told him it will have to wait a couple weeks, since I need some time to play with my new toy 

I now have 4 bikes in the garage. I need to go buy some more of those bike hooks.

The bike came with a front brake with a singles standard road brake lever. It looks kinda weird. I want to change that to a top-mounted lever. The LBS recommended against it. What do you all use as a brake lever on your Pistas? Is there a particular brand I should get?

I plan to go out on a 15-25mi ride tomorrow.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Top mounted brake levers are fine. I typically like it there because I am usually more inclined to use my brake when on the tops of the bars poking through a high traffic commute than when stretched out on the hoods (or ends of bull horns) sprinting. 

They all work the same but I've found the Specialized levers are more ergo than the Tektro.


----------



## ADKBiker (Apr 8, 2002)

I would try a Winsor Hour. For $300 it a great deal. It is basically the same as the KHS Flite, FUJI track bike and others. It's made in the same Asian factory. I believe that the Pista is also made in Asia (like all other bikes today). You could even make the Hour look like a real fixie by wraping it up with black tape (NY City style) or since the bike is so inexpensive you could always take the bike apart and give it your own paint job! I've seen some sick looking track bikes with great paint jobs using good spray paint but, you have to know what you are doing. It nice to see a well done mystery bike! This is something that you are either in to or not! If you felt good on a Pista, that's important but, you can always make a frame work for you! Keep looking!

Good luck!


----------



## sheriff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad to hear you went with the Pista. I got one about two years ago and have loved it. Looking through the thread, here are my two cents worth:
I started with a Dia Compe brake lever paired with a tandem stoker leverless hood. It worked well but I switched to a top mounted cross lever. I think it looks better with the track bar and works fine. 
There are a few companies that make bottle cages that velcro onto the seat or down tubes. I have one, but tend to leave it at home and put a bottle in my jersey pocket. The velcro strap is tightened by pulling towards the drivetrain and the cage tends to rotate in that direction when the road surface is less than ideal. The cage clicks against the inside of the right crankarm and I just reach down and shove it back where it belongs, but that gets old. 
I do a two hour fixed gear group ride on it each week and several of us have the Pistas. No real complaints about comfort or the geometry. We have all flipped those stock stems though.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, I have got the Pista dialed in for now. 

I tried to go out for a 15 mile ride on it today and my quads were screaming trying to push the 48/16 gear. Probably had something to do with the century I did yesterday on my geared bike. I planned a 40 mile ride but the weather here in LA was just so perfect (75 degrees, sunny, no wind) yesterday, I didn't want to go home. I got a flat about 1 mile into the ride today , so I gave up. I pumped the tire back up and rode it carefully back home. The tire held enough air to get me home, though I was riding on the rim the last 50 feet or so.

I made the following changes:

39t Chainring, the 48/16 was killing me. I am too used to spinning and I could only get spinning comfortably above 22mph and I normally cruise around 17-18mph. I wanted to get a 42 tooth, but I went to the 5 LBS's within a 5 mile radius of my house and not one of them had one despite the fact that my crank is a 130BCD, same as Shimano. Thought this would be an easy find. Guess not. So I snagged a 39 off my TT/Tri bike to try it. I rode it around the block and it seems nice. I will take it out on a longer ride tomorrow to see how it is at cruising speed.

I also put on a Salsa Cross brake lever and Specialized BarPhat gel pads under the bar tape.

I put SPD pedals on it so I can either use my stiff-soled MTB shoes for real rides or my flat-bottomed MTB shoes for errands and such. I plan to snag the Speedplays off one of my geared bikes if I ever take my Pista down to the velodrome.

Thanks to everyone here on the Fixed forum for your help. I have gotten a lot of great advice here.


----------



## Sindic (Mar 15, 2006)

I saw a Kona Paddy Wagon at Pedal the Planet the other day.

I'm fat and slow and probably don't need a fixie or ss, but man I really wanted it. I'm trying to convince my wife I'll ride to work on it if I get it.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Don't forget the Schwinn Madison. MSRP is $530.00. It's pimpalicious


The Madison is a great looking bike. I'd buy one if fenders could be mounted.


----------

